# Charlie Sheen's walk-in humidor



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Just a quick shot of it here. : Charlie Sheen and His Goddesses - YouTube


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow! Must be nice...


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

#winning


----------



## Monster (Mar 5, 2012)

OMG, i want it. NOW!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

REDROMMY said:


> #winning


hilarious.


----------



## mux (Feb 13, 2012)

One day...


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

thats awesome. i love he goes "they're in there if you need one" haha

im stopping by his house!


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

Do you need to keep cocaine humidified?


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

i like how it is hidden in the wall. I would love to have something similar just to prevent my Grilfriend from seeing how many cigars i own / Buy :smoke:


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

neil said:


> thats awesome. i love he goes "they're in there if you need one" haha
> 
> im stopping by his house!


Stopping by???? Shit, when can I move in???? I want to "Win" too.....


----------



## KaChong (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow that door closes with a solid sounding clunk. No leaks there. Aw damn. I'm stuck in Charlie Sheen's panic room. What am I going to smoke first...


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Old Salty said:


> Do you need to keep cocaine humidified?


Beat me to it! Oh and the doors are heavy so he can hide all the hookers...


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> Beat me to it! Oh and the doors are heavy so he can hide all the hookers...


No no no...he's using the hookers as humidifiers.


----------



## billjohnson (Mar 4, 2012)

DarrelMorris said:


> Wow! Must be nice...


Guess that's what Tiger blood and Adonis DNA gets you!! Seriously, how much $$$ would something that sweet cost??


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Old Salty said:


> No no no...he's using the hookers as humidifiers.


This!! Hahahaha!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

shuckins blows this one out of the water


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Old Salty said:


> No no no...he's using the hookers as humidifiers.


Yeah, but wouldn't the hooker humidifiers ruin my infused smokes?....


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> Yeah, but wouldn't the hooker humidifiers ruin my infused smokes?....


Those should be separate anyway!


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

rocketmann82 said:


> Stopping by???? Shit, when can I move in???? I want to "Win" too.....


LOL!!!!!

Jake, thanks for posting this...you made my day. That interview was incredibly funny.


----------



## rx2man (Dec 4, 2011)

I know we are talking about his humidor but does he look F'd up like coked up? Something is just off about him. He also looks worn out. Maybe he is older than I thought but he looks rode hard and put away wet. No saint here, am drining beer No. 3 and having my stogie and then gonna rack out, but still.......


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Are you insinuating that Charlie Sheen would use drugs? I'm shocked, sir. Shocked!


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice cigars sure... but that first minute made me sick to my stomache. There's some serious shit wrong with that guy.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Cocain is hellova drug


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm just going to leave this here.....


----------



## rx2man (Dec 4, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Are you insinuating that Charlie Sheen would use drugs? I'm shocked, sir. Shocked!


My bad, that is what I am insinuating......more that he would do a TV interview high. I appologise to the forum members for insulting the honorable Charlie Sheen.


----------



## sawyerz (Feb 14, 2012)

Haha he certainly is an interesting man. I didn't really like how condescending she was in that interview. Not really her job to be making judgements.


----------



## rx2man (Dec 4, 2011)

sawyerz said:


> Haha he certainly is an interesting man. I didn't really like how condescending she was in that interview. Not really her job to be making judgements.


She's just pissed she is too old to be one of his goddesses!!! LOL


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

You all are just jealous you're not a Warlock from Mars.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I'll be scared to smoke anything in there, particularly the oily looking ones with mold on it. Who knows where those have been.


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

sengjc said:


> I'll be scared to smoke anything in there, particularly the oily looking ones with mold on it. Who knows where those have been.


That's not mold......it's angel dust.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

:lol:

Bet it tastes old and salty.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm sure his "blow" stash is inside the humidor in a secret compartment. I wonder if he has to dry box it before indulging?? Lol


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

I still love his one other interview where he calls himself and F-18 fighter jet......that man is hilarious, but I still want his hidden humidor that seems to appear as if from nowhere!


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Based on how his career gone, could we far from seeing his sale in the WTS section? Just sayin!


----------



## Waldojay (Mar 8, 2012)

Mr_mich said:


> i like how it is hidden in the wall. I would love to have something similar just to prevent my Grilfriend from seeing how many cigars i own / Buy :smoke:


Agree!!!

I am pretty sure that the hooker humidifiers would not provide an odorless source of humidification!!!


----------



## Aschecte (Feb 7, 2012)

Hell yeah !!!Tiger Blood .. that should be his line of cigars.... I can see the ads now


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

woodted said:


> Based on how his career gone, could we far from seeing his sale in the WTS section? Just sayin!


The difficult part will be convincing him you don't really want the baggie of coke as a tagalong...


----------

